# Problem mit F-CPU



## Earny (10 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte das gesamte Programm einer CPU315F2PN/DP durch ein anderes Programm ersetzen, was mißlang.
Darauf versuchte ich nach dem Urlöschen der CPU wieder das ursprüngliche Programm, dass auch sichere Programmteile aufweist, auf die CPU aufzuspielen. 
Ich kopiere zuerst die Hardwarekonfiguration aus HW-Konfig heraus auf die CPU, wechsle dann in den Ordner Bausteine und will dann alle Bausteine in die CPU kopieren.
Es kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Fehlersichere Bausteine können nicht in die F-CPU geladen werden, da der F-Global-DB in der CPU nicht vorhanden ist. Sollen die selektierten...."
Ist der F-Global-DB durch das Urlöschen gelöscht worden?
Die CPU geht jedenfalls nicht auf RUN.
Was ist hier zu tun?


Gruß
Earny


----------



## mitchih (10 September 2010)

Hallo,

du musst vermutlich entweder das F-Programm neu generieren und dann in die CPU laden, vielleicht reicht laden allein aber auch aus,
aber das geht nur über den Dialog Sicherheitsprogramm bearbeiten, dazu ist das Paket Distributed Safety erforderlich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2010)

mitchih schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du musst vermutlich entweder das F-Programm neu generieren und dann in die CPU laden, vielleicht reicht laden allein aber auch aus,
> aber das geht nur über den Dialog Sicherheitsprogramm bearbeiten, dazu ist das Paket Distributed Safety erforderlich.



Dazu braucht Mann noch ein viel größeres 
Paket Fachwissen, wenn Mann keine Ahnung
von der Siemens F-Technik hat, lieber die 
Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Air-Wastl (10 September 2010)

Aber Mann kann ja auch die als normale CPU nutzen.
Und den F-Teil weg lassen.
Aber ich glaube dafür müssen trotzdem nich
ein Paar F-DB's geladen werden... 
Hatte in der Schule mal eine für ein paar Tage.
Leider kann ich dir nichtmehr sagen wie ich das Programm
ans laufen bekommen (also ohne F-Teil)
Aber so ewig kompliziert war das nicht
(sonst hätte ich das wohl nicht hinbekommen)


----------



## hoa (10 September 2010)

Hallo,
  damit du ein Sicherheitsprogramm überhaupt bearbeiten kannst ist erstmal 
  das Paket Distributed Safety erforderlich.
  Dann sollte es konsistent  sein, das kann an den beiden Gesamtsignaturstempeln abgelesen werden.
  Mit dem Distributed Safety Paket  kannst du dann das Programm neu generieren und in die Cpu laden.
  Sollte dann das laden noch immer nicht funktionieren dann muss ev. die Speicherkarte neu formatiert werden. 
  Es kann öfters vorkommen wenn man die Cpu Urlöscht  oder  ein bestehendes S7 Programm mit Sicherheitsfunktionen ersetzt wird, das man entweder HW Konfig oder die Sicheren Bausteine nicht mehr laden kann.


----------



## Earny (10 September 2010)

Distributed Safety ist auf dem Rechner drauf.
Ich werde das mal mit dem neu generieren versuchen.
Vielleicht gehts dann wieder.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## JOHKU (10 September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wenn man eine bereits konfigurierte F-CPU wieder als Standard nutzen möchte muss  das F Attribut zurückgesetzt werden d.h. am besten Speicherkarte formattieren.
In der HW-Konfig, bei der CPU  gibt es einen Punkt "Sicherheit" oder "Schutz"
wo die Passworte festgelegt werden. Den Haken "CPU enthält Siherheitsprogramm" entfernen und Konfiguration laden.
Ich glaube aber dass man evtl. noch das Passwort  des alten F-Programms kennen muss, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Earny (11 September 2010)

Hallo,
so, ich bin jetzt schon ein Problem weiter! Das ursprüngliche Programm konnte ich aus Distributed Safety heraus in die CPU laden. Die CPU und die Anlage laufen also wieder.

Mit meiner ursprünglichen Absicht, das Sicherheitsprogramm durch ein anderes, "unsicheres" Programm zu ersetzen, bin ich aber nicht weiter gekommen. Beim Versuch das neue Programm auf die CPU zu laden kommt die Fehlermeldung "Das auf der Baugruppe befindliche Sicherheitsattribut kann nicht durch eine Projektierung ohne Sicherheitsattribut überschrieben werden....."

Den Vorschlag von Johku habe ich auch schon versucht. Hat aber irgendwie auch nicht geklappt. Das kann ich vermutlich erst am Dienstag nochmal testen.

Sinniger Weise ist der Begriff "Sicherheitsattribut" weder in der Hilfe von STEP7V5.4SP4 noch in Distributed SafetyV5.4SP5 zu finden.

Durch so ein Sicherheitsprogramm versaut man sich die ganze F-CPU.


Gruß
Earny


----------



## JOHKU (11 September 2010)

Lieber Earny
    Ein wenig mehr Demut vor den F-Systemen ist angebracht. F-Systeme werden immer dann eingesetzt wenn es sich um Sicherheit von Menschenleben, Umwelt oder Anlagen handelt. Ich möchte keinen Fahrstuhl  benutzen bei  dem  man ohne Überwindung von eingebauten Hürden die Software verändern kann. Ein kluger Kopf  hier im Forum hat schon darauf hingewiesen  dass man für F-Systeme auch das Branchenfachwissen mitbringen muss.
  Ich hoffe sehr dass  Du die SPS nicht für ihren ursprünglichen Zweck einsetzen möchtest ansonsten sollst Du sehr wohl überlegen ob eine Änderung nicht TÜV relevant ist.
  Ein Fehler in einem F-Programm kann Dich sehr schnell auf die Titelseite der Bildzeitung bringen.
Gruß


----------



## Deltal (11 September 2010)

Denke du wirst a) ein neues Projekt erstellen und b) die MMC Karte in einem Prommer oder FieldPG komplett löschen müssen.


----------



## Earny (11 September 2010)

Hallo,
wenn ich das F-Programm durch ein Standard-Programm ersetze, merkt doch der TÜV nichts davon. Die Steuerung sieht doch wegen den gelben Schildern immer noch sicher aus. Ich kenne nämlich das Passwort. Der Programmierer, der das F-Programm geschrieben hat, hat das Passwort aus der Betriebsanleitung genommen, und da ist nur eins angegeben, nämlich "1234". Das auch andere Passwörter möglich sind, hat das besoffene Schwein nicht gewusst.
So, jetzt aber Schluß mit dem Unsinn!

Ich muss jetzt mal erwähnen, dass ich in der gleichen Branche arbeite wie Air-Wastl, also Schule. Ihr könnt sicher sein, dass sich an der "Anlage" niemand verletzen kann, egal ob da eine sichere oder unsichere SPS eingesetzt wird.

Ich will vorerst nur den "PN-Teil" der CPU315FPN/DP im Unterricht behandeln, z.B. Hardwarekonfiguration CPU315FPN/DP mit Profinetverbindung zur ET200S, Erstverbindungsaufbau vom PC zur CPU direkt über Ethernet, MAC-Adresse, IP-Adresse, usw.
Deshalb will ich das F-Programm vorübergehend entfernen. Ich weiß ja nun, wie ich es jederzeit wieder draufspielen kann.

Und nach dem Hinweis von Deltal sehe ich dann schon das nächste Problem: Wie kann ich die MMC-Karte der CPU formatieren, wenn ich kein PG habe? Wir haben nur Standard-PCs.
Vielleicht wäre es am einfachsten, ein paar MMCs zu kaufen?

Gruß und Dank
Earny


----------



## Deltal (11 September 2010)

Neue MMCs kaufen.. naja irgendwann biste dann beim Kaufpreis eines Prommers. Und wenn die CPU in der Schule läuft und da auch mal F-programme erstellt werden sollen.. du kannst ja nicht jedes Jahr neue MMCs kaufen?

Alternativ kannst du mal schauen ob es für deine MMC ein "Image" gibt.. (einfach mal im Forum suchen)


----------



## PN/DP (11 September 2010)

Earny schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die MMC-Karte der CPU formatieren, wenn ich kein PG habe?


Mit dem Betriebsartenschalter der CPU. Wie das geht steht im Gerätehandbuch der CPU. Bei Helmholtz gibts auch eine kleine Anleitung zum Download.
Achtung! Das Formatieren kann man nicht rückgängig machen!

Harald


----------



## JOHKU (12 September 2010)

Earny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich das F-Programm durch ein Standard-Programm ersetze, merkt doch der TÜV nichts davon. Die Steuerung sieht doch wegen den gelben Schildern immer noch sicher aus. Ich kenne nämlich das Passwort. Der Programmierer, der das F-Programm geschrieben hat, hat das Passwort aus der Betriebsanleitung genommen, und da ist nur eins angegeben, nämlich "1234". Das auch andere Passwörter möglich sind, hat das besoffene Schwein nicht gewusst
> 
> 
> ...


  @Earny
  Ich wusste nicht dass Du eine didaktische Anlage betreibst. Allerdings finde ich, musst Du umso mehr  darauf achten auch die richtigen Inhalte zu vermitteln. Diese Beiträge werden vielleicht auch von anderen gelesen und in einem seriösen Forum darf nicht der Eindruck entstehen das ein „richtiger Profi“ die Sicherheitstechnik auf die leichte Schulter nehmen kann.
   Ich glaube Du hast noch niemals eine TÜV Abnahme miterlebt. Der TÜV ist keine Polizei. Die Anlagen werden überprüft und zum Betrieb freigegeben. Danach werden Software und  SIGNATUR  beim TÜV hinterlegt. Im Falle von Änderungen hast DU, als Betreiber, die Pflicht diese, eventuell  kostenpflichtig,  zu melden.
  Das mit den gelben Schildern ist auch nicht ganz trivial. Wenn deine SPS ein F-Programm beinhaltet verfügt sie auch über F-Peripherie. Sobald diese vom F-Programm bearbeitet wird leuchtet an den Baugruppen eine grüne LED mit der Aufschrift SAFE und das bedeutet „Sicher“.
  Wenn Du kein F-Programm hast dann ist auch nix mit „safeé“ und glaub mir das merkt der TÜV schneller als Du dir denken kannst.
  Die größten Katastrophen sei es Bopal, Chernobyl oder die jüngste im Golf von Mexico wurden nicht durch skrupellose Manager sonder durch leichtsinnige Ingenieure (natürlich unter großem Druck) verursacht. 
  Die letze Verantwortung liegt immer beim Ingenieur und wenn es schief läuft bekommt er auch immer Besuch vom Staatsanwalt.
  Gruß*vde*


----------



## Earny (15 September 2010)

Hallo,

Zitat von PN/DP zum Formatieren von MMCs


> Mit dem Betriebsartenschalter der CPU. Wie das geht steht im Gerätehandbuch der CPU. Bei Helmholtz gibts auch eine kleine Anleitung zum Download.


 
Nach Aussage des Siemens-Supports kann die MMC, auf der ein Sicherheitsprogramm mit Passwortschutz hinterlegt wurde, nicht mit dem Betriebsartenschalter der CPU vollständig gelöscht werden. Meine diesbezüglichen Versuche sind auch gescheitert. Dabei habe ich mich nach der Anleitung für eine 300er-CPU gerichtet. Das Sicherheitsattribut bleibt auf der Karte und ein Nicht-Sicherheitsprogramm kann nicht mehr aufgespielt werden.

Siemens hat mir einen Prommer für ca. 850 Euro empfohlen oder ein PG. Für letzteres wollte ich den Preis nicht wissen.

Ich habe mir dann 2 Stück 64 kB-MMCs bestellt und denke, dass dies die richtige Entscheidung war! Jetzt kann das Sicherheitsprogramm auf der alten MMC bleiben und meine "unsicheren" Programme werden auf einer 64 kB-MMC reichlich Platz finden.


Hallo Johku,
ich wollte die Sicherheitstechnik selbstverständlich nicht herabwürdigen oder ihre Bedeutung in Abrede stellen. Es war eher als Spass gemeint und als solcher mit den abschließen Worten "So, jetzt aber Schluss mit dem Unsinn!" ausgewiesen.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## PN/DP (15 September 2010)

Earny schrieb:


> Nach Aussage des Siemens-Supports kann die MMC, auf der ein Sicherheitsprogramm mit Passwortschutz hinterlegt wurde, nicht mit dem Betriebsartenschalter der CPU vollständig gelöscht werden.


Danke, das wußte ich noch nicht.
Kann eine solche MMC eventuell in einer normalen CPU formatiert werden?
Hat Siemens Dir angeboten, Deine MMC für Dich auf dem "kleinen Dienstweg" zu formatieren?

Ansonsten halte ich die Entscheidung, sich mehrere MMC anzuschaffen, auch für sinnvoll. 
Ist vor allem preisgünstiger als ein Prommer, den man nur einmal im Jahr wirklich braucht.

Harald


----------



## JOHKU (15 September 2010)

Hallo Freunde,

warum stört Euch denn so fürchterlich das F-Attribut bzw. F-Programm?
Man kann es doch auf ein einziges Netzwerk reduzieren in dem ein Merker gesetzt wird. Der rest ist dann halt Standardprogramm.
Was ich meinte ist nur dass man für die Aufgaben eines F-Programms keinen Standard nehmen darf.


----------



## Earny (16 September 2010)

Ob ich die MMC mit dem Sicherheitsattribut in einer normalen CPU löschen kann, habe ich nicht ausprobiert. 

Ob der nette Mensch von der Verkaufsniederlassung mir den Vorschlag machte, die MMC "auf dem kleinen Dienstweg" zu formatieren, kann ich nicht mehr mit Bestimmheit sagen. Sinn würde es allerdings keinen machen, weil dieses Einschicken und Formatieren dann jedes Jahr gemacht werden müsste. Dafür ist der Aufwand zu hoch. 

Ich kann mich allerdings sehr genau an seine Hartnäckigkeit erinnern, keine 64 kB-MMCs, sondern 128 kB-MMCs zu bestellen. Auch seine Begründung, ich könnte dann das Leistungsspektrum der CPU voll ausschöpfen, fruchtete nicht.
Ein zweites Argument, die 128 kB seien im Verhältnis gesehen günstiger als die 64 kB, entsprach nicht der ganzen Wahrheit. Die beiden 64 kB-MMCs kosten uns mit Rabatt und MWSt den Betrag von 60,64 Euro. Zwei 128 kB-MMCs kosten 121,28 €.
Da wurden wohl die kBs sauber in Euros umgerechnet.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Deltal (16 September 2010)

Ich gebe dir nochmal kurz den Tip im Forum mal nach MMC und Image zu suchen. Wichtig ist dass zu machen, bevor du deine neuen Karten beschreibst.

Eine Siemens MMC Karte unter Windows mit FAT zu formatieren geht IMMER in die Hose..


----------



## Earny (17 September 2010)

Hallo Deltal,
danke für Deine Mühe, aber ich muss sagen, ich verstehe nicht ganz den Grund, warum ich von meiner neuen MMC ein Image ziehen sollte.
Meine MMC mit dem Sicherheitsattribut (das ich nicht löschen kann, weil ich keinen Prommer und ein kein PG besitze) kann ja zukünftig das alte Sicherheitsprogramm behalten.
Wenn ich "unsichere" Programme erstellen will, dann werden die zukünftig auf die neue MMC aufgespielt. Nach der Lehreinheit kann das Ganze dann wieder gelöscht werden. Wir haben keine Anlage die ständig laufen müssen. Es gibt für mich eigentlich selten einen Grund, ein S7-Programm auf einer MMC zu speichern. Es muss halt bei den neuen CPUs sein. Ich speichere meine S7-Programme generell auf PC. Ich dürfte so ca. 100 bis 200 kleine S7-Programme haben, die ich immer mal wieder einsetze und eigentlich auch immer mal wieder ändere. 

Ich hoffe allerdings, das die MMC beliebig oft bespielbar ist. 
Ich sehe also keinen Vorteil für mich, ein Image einer MMC zu ziehen.


Gruß
Eearny


----------



## Deltal (17 September 2010)

Hmm gut.. sehe ich eventuell etwas zu pessimistsch.. aber wie schnell hat man das "falsche" Programm auf die "falsche" Karte geladen..


----------



## JOHKU (18 September 2010)

Hallo Earny,

man muss nicht 2 MMC Karten nutzen.
In einer F-CPU existieren 2 Welten, eine Standard und eine F.
Du kannst das alte F-Programm unverändert auf der CPU betreiben und dazu mit den gängigen und bekannten Mitteln ein Standardprogramm laden.
Du kannst auch das alte F-Programm bis auf den FC-Call und einem FC der in diesem FC-Call bearbeitet wird entfernen. Es existiert tut aber nichts!
Damit behält die CPU ihr F Attribut.
Worauf Du noch achten musst sind die Einstellungen in Distributed Safety. HW-Konfig->CPU->F-Parameter. Hier wird ein Nummernband für FB´s und DB´s festgelegt die für Distributed Safety reserviert sind. Bitte darin nicht "herumpfuschen".
In der HW-Konfig kannst Du die F-Baugruppen auch umparametrieren so dass sie im Standardbetrieb arbeiten und aus dem Standardprogramm auch angesteuert werden können. Lesen einer F-Peripherie geht immer.
Nach der Änderung der HW-Konfig muss diese geladen werden. Danach das geänderte (zusammengestutze) F-Programm mit Hilfe von Dist.Safety compiliert und geladen werden. 
Achtung! Änderungen der F-Konfiguration führen zur änderung der F-FB´s von Distributed Safety und das Programm muss neu compiliert/geladen werden sonnst geht die CPU auf Stop.
Gruß


----------



## Deltal (19 September 2010)

Da es ja um eine "Test" CPU geht, ist es schon übelst nervig wenn bei jedem Laden/Übersetzen der Safety Compiler / Passwortabfrage anspringt. Gerade wenn Leute an der Steuerung üben ist es unnötig Kompliziert.


----------

